# Architect or Engineer for house plans?



## mattonfloor (27 Aug 2013)

Hi all,

We want to build a house about 1600sq feet, nothing fancy.  

We are debating whether to go with architect (to design a pretty standard 4 bed bungalow/two storey) or engineer (who apparently could tweak plans that we could buy on the net/from a book etc for us)

Are we just compromising on the creative quality that an architect brings?

Given that we're not looking to be very creative, could we safely save money on an architect by giving the job to an engineer?

Thanks,
Matt.


----------



## Floorplan (27 Aug 2013)

I would say it depends on you, your site, your budget and your ambitions for your house.

You may wish to actually shop around with architects and engineers- if you explain your requirements the price may be the same.

Given that you seem reasonably sure that you are not after something spectacular, getting an architect may be less necessary.


----------



## threebedsemi (28 Aug 2013)

Shop around, if you have time talk to several architects, most will have an initial no-obligation chat.

It should be noted that an architect does much more than produce a 'creative design', many have expertise in procurement, energy efficiency, etc.
Also, please keep an open mind with regard to the design. You may feel that you want a tweaked version of a house you saw in a patten book, but try to visit a similar house in the flesh and look around before committing to a layout. Many people have difficulty in mentally translating drawings into what a house will actually feel like in reality.

Have a poke around the RIAI website [broken link removed]
You can search architects or practices in your area from the website.


www.studioplustwo.com


----------



## sinnerboy (9 Sep 2013)

It all depends on the individual engineer or architect. An architect will tend to interest him/herself more in the finished house vs. a typical engineer. This is not true in all cases just keep an open mind and talk to various professionals. You may say you don't care now about "design" but you will have a lot of time later to regret taking that approach.


----------



## browtal (9 Sep 2013)

Some chartered surveyors are excellent at this work and usually not as expensive. 

Pick one that has experience in drawings and building rather than one who only values properties for banks and others.

Ask to see some of the plans they have been involved with.
Good luck  Browtal


----------



## ardnaros (20 Sep 2013)

It is very important to get somebody who has proven record and you like their style, some draughtsmen have very nice styles at half the price.


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Sep 2013)

ardnaros said:


> It is very important to get somebody who has proven record and you like their style, some draughtsmen have very nice styles at half the price.


no point doing this anymore - have a look at the 2013 building regulations


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Sep 2013)

browtal said:


> Some chartered surveyors are excellent at this work and usually not as expensive.
> Pick one that has experience in drawings and building r


where in a surveyor's training do they gain experience in design house/building layouts?


----------



## lowCO2design (20 Sep 2013)

sinnerboy said:


> you may say you don't care now about "design" but you will have a lot of time later to regret taking that approach.


 +1


----------



## browtal (20 Sep 2013)

In the City where I live many chartered surveyors have years of experience of designing houses.
I have had the benefit of an excellent surveyors design on two occasions in building and another in the re-design of an existing building . 

I have no idea or interest in the structure of their training.  I judge from the experience of others and in particular my own experience.
Browtal


----------



## worrywart (6 Nov 2013)

We had an engineer for our house build and I have said many times that if I was to go back I would have an architect I just feel we would have gotten better input from the architect with regards the final finish and I feel that they may have had better design ideas. 

This is only my opinion and of course it totally depends on the people you are dealing with.


----------



## kkelliher (7 Nov 2013)

browtal said:


> In the City where I live many *chartered* surveyors have years of experience of designing houses.
> I have had the benefit of an excellent surveyors design on two occasions in building and another in the re-design of an existing building .
> 
> I have no idea or interest in the structure of their training. I judge from the experience of others and in particular my own experience.
> Browtal


 

Is there a particular reason you keep throwing in the chartered into each reply? Being chartered in no way implies that they have in any way more experienced than an unchartered surveyor. In respect to surveyor I assume it is a Building Surveyor your refer to which will be a profession governed by the new building regs.

In response to the OP's question the answer lies solely with the individual approached. Some engineers are better designers than architects and vice versa so it really comes down to those you wish to go with and the previous designs they have which you like. There is a benefit of having an engineer as the designer and you have an all in one service, however they are not always the most experienced (again it comes down to the individual) in planning and building regulations when it comes to design aspects.


----------

